# need help to solve confused about green Gecko and X hybrit



## jackmcduck (Feb 24, 2008)

HELLo im daniel 
I want to ask something. What is the Diferent between green Gecko and x hybrit?

This is in emersed condition
Left side X hybrit and right side is green Gecko. 

Thanks for all your support :-D


----------



## jackmcduck (Feb 24, 2008)

And another close look. up side was x hybrit and down side is green Gecko


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Emersed all wendtii look very much alike. Even submersed it is difficult because they react so strong on different growing conditions that the only way you know for sure what you have is when you obtain a plant _with a nametag_ from a reputable source. So be very carefull to never ever mix up labels!

That said, some names stand for particular clones while other names are merely tradenames and there is no way to be sure that "wendtii brown" from one nursery is really the same plant as "wendtii brown" from another nursery.


----------



## jackmcduck (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for your support.
I have been submerged both of them since last month. But there is no big diferent transformation in leaf. May be waiting until next month. LOL ^ω^


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

The old leaves, which are formed above water, will not change much. Only new leaves, formed under water, look different. Even then they also look different in different circumstances, these plants strongly react to water chemistry, temperature and light.

If you _really_ want to solve the confusion my advise is to buy new plants with nametags attached from a source you trust. And then conclude that the trade _also_ makes up a lot, throw those plants out as well (but to the compost, not to nature!) and get plants from specialized growers with a collection date and locality and _even then hope for the best _...


----------

